

Twitter as a sysadmin tool? - empika
http://blogs.sun.com/chrisg/entry/twitter_as_a_sysadmin_tool

======
notaddicted
Reminds me of a good point made here:
[http://plpatterns.com/post/169380277/sending-an-im-via-
gtalk...](http://plpatterns.com/post/169380277/sending-an-im-via-gtalk-in-
clojure)

    
    
      If you think of your software as your co-worker — someone 
      you work with who helps you do your job — all kinds of 
      functionality just make sense. Would you rather your 
      co-worker emailed you or IMed you? Then the software 
      should do that.

------
fragmede
There's a bit of a 'highest common denominator' effect in play here. From the
little detail on the reasoning, I'm guessing his phone sucks as email client,
but is good with text messages, so twitter is being used as a high-level
interface to text messages, as well as anything else that will use Twitter.

I call it 'highest common denominator' as he could setup the system to send
text messages directly to him, but then he'd lose all the other features like
logging w/ timestamping, and, uh, being able to friend other twittersyslog
system accounts. Since Twitter is the system to plug into, I call it highest;
the common part is there exist numerous tools to take things out of Twitter to
a format he's comfortable with. In this case, text messaging happens to be
built in.

